# Antral Follicle Count (AFC) - When?



## nasher (Feb 22, 2017)

Hi, 

My clinic has recommended that I have an Antral Follicle Count (AFC) done.  I was trying to absorb so much information, I forgot to ask when I should have this done, which part of my cycle.

So, have you had an AFC? - Which day(s) of your cycle did you have to have this test done?

Hoping someone knows....
Thank you


----------



## NAT1DRAGONFLY (Jun 13, 2013)

Hi

I would give your clinic a ring and just ask them hun. 

Good luck

x


----------



## CopperBird (Jan 10, 2016)

If I remember rightly the follicle count is done during your period which is technically the beginning of your cycle when your follicles develop. You have to have more than 6 to have IVF on NHS. It can also be done to check your ovarian reserve (more follicles the better). 

In natural cycles the smaller follicles disappear and one grows big to release an egg. In IVF the stimming drugs encourage all the follicles to grow = more eggs = more embryos.

Hope this helps a bit


----------

